
Why the children of anti-vaxxers are taking to Reddit for advice - MilnerRoute
https://psmag.com/social-justice/why-the-children-of-anti-vaxxers-are-taking-to-reddit-for-advice
======
aurizon
They see their parents have placed them in deadly jeopardy of polio, and
dipthereia,and lesser jeopardy of sterility with mumps, and lesser risks with
measles etc. Before vaccinations 20% of kids never made it to 21 . I feel
antivaxers should be denied health coverage if those adults get a preventable
disease. kids are victims and should be covered.

